
Ask HN: That website with product/startup ideas? - mrbriskly
There was a website (either as a submission or a comment) that was posted recently that basically was a list of startup ideas&#x2F;problems to solve. I know this is hopelessly vague, but anyone else remember it?
======
ignorantguy
Is this what you are looking for? [https://www.hostinger.com/blog/money-
online/20-ideas-for-onl...](https://www.hostinger.com/blog/money-
online/20-ideas-for-online-side-business)

------
devillius
I think I know what you're looking for. demandrush.com

Failed to capitalize on a large number of eyeballs.

~~~
mrbriskly
That's the one!!!! Thank you!

~~~
josephcs
There's another one: [http://www.oppslist.com](http://www.oppslist.com)

